
Software that writes the front end so you can focus on the back end - richwednesday
As a backend developer, I do not want to dabble so much in the frontend but have some template&#x2F;builder I can modify&#x2F;create and let it talk to my backend api to fetch data and render results. Is anything like this available?
======
benologist
I have something like this you could try out - it separates your application
into two distinct servers one half providing all user account and session
stuff and the other is your application. When users request whatever URL my
software will proxy your application, or serve its own content. Whenever your
server is proxied it includes account and session identifiers.

The user and administration interfaces are boring HTML without client-side
JavaScript, and it is totally API-driven. The API can be accessed via NodeJS
within the same server or via HTTP from your application server which can be
in any language. There are modules for subscriptions and organizations that
add hundreds more API routes and pages to your frontend.

[https://github.com/userappstore/dashboard](https://github.com/userappstore/dashboard)

My goal with this software is to make writing web applications as simple as
blogging is when you use WordPress.

Some illustrations of how it works:

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/userappstore/userappstore-...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/userappstore/userappstore-
application-server/master/src/www/public/2-powered-by-dashboard.png)

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/userappstore/userappstore-...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/userappstore/userappstore-
application-server/master/src/www/public/3-what-dashboard-and-modules-
provide.png)

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/userappstore/userappstore-...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/userappstore/userappstore-
application-server/master/src/www/public/4-how-dashboard-works.png)

------
FourierTformed
Why not just call your api through something like postman?

~~~
richwednesday
No I am referring to building an application

